

George Soros: US Recovery Is Far Off, Banks Are 'Basically Insolvent' - noor420
http://www.cnbc.com/id/30069223

======
ikmjuyhnb
You don't think the nice Mr Soros might have a personal financial interest in
bank's share price dropping do you?

~~~
tokenadult
No doubt Mr. Soros has decided how to invest his own funds, and will
presumably jawbone so that the market moves in the direction he anticipates,
but that does that make any of his statements factually incorrect? He has a
pretty good track record for calling market turns that other investors miss,
so my friendly suggestion is to analyze what Soros says and only disregard it
if you can prove it wrong. (How would one prove Soros wrong on this
assertion?)

~~~
rjurney
He's not just an investor, he's also a philanthropist. Does intentionally
undermining markets through dishonest public statements jibe with all the nice
stuff he's done?

~~~
jmatt
He made much of his wealth through currency speculation^. Profiting when
entire countries or regions of the world were in economic trouble (arguably
hurting those countries). I think it's quite a rare skill to consistently be
able to come out ahead speculating on currency. It's really all about
speculating on global politics and economics.

I think he's trying to make up for it in his philanthropy. Personally I think
a thief is a thief. Robin Hood or not..

As for him stirring the pot and making a statement. It's his right to do so.
He'll make money no matter what happens to the economy. Though I would suspect
he'll make more if the recession continues. My guess, he knew exactly what he
was doing when he made this statement.

^ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Soros#Business>

